# First 12 Months Of My 7A38 Collection



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

As it's officially 12 months (yesterday) since I bought my second Seiko 7A38 ....

(having owned my original stainless black-faced 7A38-7270 for 20 odd years) ....

.... and seeing as I had my watch boxes and camera out earlier today, took a couple of snaps:



















There is (dare I admit it) a third box, with about 10 more 7A38's in it - daily beaters; duplicates and projects.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Incidentally, in case anybody was wondering (or cared) ....

The two chrono's in the top photo - middle row, to the right of the 7A38-702x's ....

.... aren't actually Seiko 7A38's, but a Kamatz and a Yema (both use Seiko 7A38 movements).


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Excellent collection - but I have just one thought - OCD?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:notworthy:

Thats a mighty collection!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Excellent collection - but I have just one thought - OCD?


Not at all. I've set myself a target of collecting all the (80+) variations of Seiko 7A38-xxxx produced - eventually. :angel_not:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent collection - but I have just one thought - OCD?
> ...


.....and acquiring a lot of knowledge on quartz Seiko chronographs along the way, I would add.

Thanks for posting, good luck on your quest. :thumbsup:


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Very impressive, you must like these watches, huh?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Superb collection! I'm guessing you have a 7A38 search saved on eBay?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> I'm guessing you have a 7A38 search saved on eBay?


Naturally ....

But I've also found quite a few them using other eBay search permutations of 'Seiko' (not including '7A38'). :naughty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing you have a 7A38 search saved on eBay?
> ...


Is there like a Holy Grail of the 7A38s? Something like the RAF Vulcan or the Aliens Chronograph???

Damn...the infection is spreading...I'm slowly moving out of 1940s Seikosha and becoming interested in 7A38s!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> Is there like a Holy Grail of the 7A38s? Something like the RAF Vulcan ....


Well, I guess to some people, the 'Holy Grail' of Seiko 7A38's is the 7A38-701B 'Vulcan'.

As you can see, from the top photo, I've currently got two of them (but one is on eBay now).

There are things that I have personally wanted more badly - such as the very pretty 7A38-6080.

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=43103

And there are always more new grails to seek.

I'm currently getting side-tracked by the Cartier Ferrari Formula chronographs, also 'powered by 7A38'. :blush2:



levon2807 said:


> or the Aliens Chronograph???


That's a 7A28 (not a 7A38), and damned ugly, IMHO :bad: .... but a grail to some 7A collectors. 



levon2807 said:


> Damn...the infection is spreading...I'm slowly moving out of 1940s Seikosha and becoming interested in 7A38s!


After me. :sly:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there like a Holy Grail of the 7A38s? Something like the RAF Vulcan ....
> ...


Hmmm...this is all very interesting. I only have 7T Chronographs which are of course the cheaper cousin of the 7As? Have you wandered on to Yahoo Japan Auctions? I have seen some very nice chronos over there including the different variations of the Aliens chrono (which of course is ugly but it was in Aliens! )


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

great collection, not bad for 12 months, I guess you will be the Guru on 7A38's. Good luck with your on going quest.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> Have you wandered on to Yahoo Japan Auctions?


I regularly run a search on 'Seiko 7A38' on Yahoo Japan.

There's a very nice condition 7A38-728A newly listed today: http://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/131042375

Also, see this older thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40941

Watches are often in better condition on Yahoo Japan, but prices are higher accordingly.

I haven't yet bought any 7A38's on Yahoo Japan, but I guess the time will come ....

When I finally need to home in on some of the Japan only (home market) 7A38's ....

Such as the 7A38-7030 (SSJS018) and 7A38-7110 (SSJS048).


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

andyft21 said:


> great collection, not bad for 12 months, I guess you will be the Guru on 7A38's. Good luck with your on going quest.


Thanks, Andy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you wandered on to Yahoo Japan Auctions?
> ...


I use japanauctioncenter to bid for me but as you say, prices are definately not cheaper on the Orient!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> I use japanauctioncenter to bid for me ....


I had a quick look at that website.

Can't say that I'm entirely happy with the idea of 'putting your money up front' (before bidding).


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice collection Andy, good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats a jaw dropping collection :jawdrop:

So, this 7A38 then - educate me... is this Seiko's staple chrono (without alarm)? I really must stop looking at the likes of these. I'm trying to save for something special (maybe a Seamaster or Sub) for my 40th in early 2011 and at this rate, I'll have about fifty quid in the pot by then! I keep saying.. oh well, its only a Â£100 watch, but if I get one every other month that's not good!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Johnny_E said:


> So, this is 7A38 then ?


.

These are what I posted a couple of in 'your' 7T32 thread, remember ?

Post # 28 onwards: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=48938&st=28

That's the reason I had those two watch boxes out yesterday - to take a couple of photos for you.



Johnny_E said:


> So educate me... is this Seiko's staple chrono (without alarm)?


Sorry, really not got the time, at present. Suggest you run a few searches on here - or google 'Seiko 7A38'.

*LOTS* of info out there already - and quite a few other folks on here like them too, if only they'll admit to it.


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Sorry, really not got the time, at present. Suggest you run a few searches on here - or google 'Seiko 7A38'.
> 
> *LOTS* of info out there already - and quite a few other folks on here like them too, if only they'll admit to it.


Yes - I see they're the same as over on my thread... just trying to get my head round the VAST range of Seiko movements and designs. Now off to Google... Ta.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Well Paul it's about time we got to see all the 7A38's that have been disappearing from eBay unk:

It's nice to see a focused collection :thumbup:

Interestingly (for me) there is one in your collection that I would really like to own and it's the odd-one-out in your collection







(it's not those Seiko wannabes)

Can you guess which one it is :eat:

If you do guess the right one can I have it please h34r:

All the best

Derek


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent collection - but I have just one thought - OCD?
> ...


If it was OCD you would have set all the watches to the same time :lol:










nice collection BTW


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

wow, I hope you can change the batteries on those yourself.

So you are going to keep them all and wear them all.

You could wear one for three days, then move onto the next, and before you wear that first one again, it will be the next year.

good luck with your collection


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

LuvWatch said:


> Well Paul it's about time we got to see all the 7A38's that have been disappearing from eBay unk:


Who me, Derek ?? :lookaround: Vacuuming eBay :hypocrite: ??? LOL !! :rofl:

I'm planning on getting a new digital camera in the new year (probably a Panasonic Lumix) ....

Then I'll have a bit more incentive (and better equipment) to take a few decent quality photos.



LuvWatch said:


> It's nice to see a focused collection :thumbup:


Thanks, Derek - appreciated. :thumbsup:

See above - Er well, sort of 'focused'. :blush:

My old Fuji is very reluctant to pull (sharp) focus with flash off, in macro mode. 



LuvWatch said:


> Interestingly (for me) there is one in your collection that I would really like to own and it's the odd-one-out in your collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, knowing your penchant for 7A38's *and* 'Divers', I guess it could only be the 7A38-7050. :grin:

It's a 'bit special' to me, that one, and not just because of it's comparative rarity, either. 

It was kindly donated to my collection (free of charge) by German Seiko collector Michael Rothe.

You've probably previously seen examples of Michael's generosity on SCWF in the past.

One I remember is him sending another collector one of his 7T59's - also as a freebee.

Before he sent it, he did warn me that it was a bit of a 'beater' / resto' project:










Though it didn't look anywhere near as bad as it appeared in Michael's photo (above) ....

.... and has cleaned up quite well, with the minimum of attention I've given it to date.

So far I've sourced a couple of crystals for it (they're 31.5mm Ã˜ x *2.5mm* thick !)

.... and a couple of pairs of the proper Seiko bracelet fixing tubes and pins.

No luck with a replacement bezel / insert yet, so I'll probably have to restore the original.

The insert is fortunately covered with an acrylic ring, which I should be able to re-make myself.

But when it's restored, it'll definately be a 'keeper', unless a 'minter' comes along ....

.... in which case, it will be returned to Michael, with thanks for the 'temporary loan'.

(P.S. As a big fan of 'divers' you'd love that bezel - it makes the watch seem huge. Overall it's 12.5mm deep !!)

So, next year, having deliberately eschewed them so far, I guess I'll start looking for the rest of the Seiko 7A38 'Divers'.

That's after I've got my Yema Spationaute III sorted (in hand), and the odd Cartier Ferrari Formula '7A38' (or two). :inlove:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mutley said:


> If it was OCD you would have set all the watches to the same time :lol:


Obsessive ?? Compulsive ?? Moi ??? 

Well, if you look closely, you'll see that they're all within +/-1 second of each other (and synchronised to GMT) ! :grin:

That is, apart from the Kamatz '7A38 Pseuodo Plongeur' that you've ringed. :huh:

There's a reason for that - and the hands being set to ten past ten - it had a flat battery at the time. :blush:

I'd bought it like that, and according to the seller, it had never been worn (or somesuch story).

The caseback is one of those very highly polished types, with etched, rather than stamped markings ....

.... a screw-down type, naturally (being a 'diver') and it was pristine - and unblemished.

Unfortunately, it was also rather reluctant to be removed :angry: - and I didn't want to mark it up.

I tried my usual method (Jaxa copy tool, assisted with aerosol freezer), but it wouldn't budge. :sweatdrop:

So, I went to see my friendly local watchmaker, and borrowed his heavy duty 'Steering Wheel' Bergeon removal tool.








It did the trick. :yes:  Watch is now running on a new battery, and sync'd with GMT (and all the others):










Incidentally, interesting movement in that Kamatz. Although it's pretty obviously a Seiko 7A38 movement (the old battery I removed was a genuine Seiko), the movement has a different anti-magnetic shield (and positive terminal plate). It is signed 'SHIMAUCHI Ltd'. and 'V906' (instead of Seiko 7A38A), but has all the other usual markings: Japan; 15 Jewel; unadjusted.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kc104 said:


> wow, I hope you can change the batteries on those yourself.


Yup, instead of paying a fiver a time to a high street jeweller (over-charging watch botchers, some of them) ....

I now do all my own battery changes. Buy Maxell #394's in bulk, from Cousins UK at less than 50p each !! 



kc104 said:


> So you are going to keep them all and wear them all.


.

Most of the ones that you can see in those two boxes, certainly. 



kc104 said:


> You could wear one for three days, then move onto the next, and before you wear that first one again, it will be the next year.


I think you may have missed this, from my first post:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> These aren't quite all of them either - LOL !! (from the thread subtitle)
> 
> There is (dare I admit it) *a third box*, with about 10 more 7A38's in it - *daily beaters*; duplicates and projects.


Some of the 'duplicates' in that other box will probably go back on eBay in the new year. 

However, I do have one or two very special favourite 'daily beaters' that I wear regularly.

This is one of them:










It's a 7A38-7270, but fitted on a non-standard Seiko p/n Z337S bracelet, which I think suits it particularly well.

My original black-faced 7A38-7270 (on it's correct B1615S bracelet, naturally) is now 'retired' to the collection.



kc104 said:


> good luck with your collection.


Thanks, and also to everyone else who's given me help and encouragement with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> LuvWatch said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly (for me) there is one in your collection that I would really like to own and it's the odd-one-out in your collection
> ...


Paul, I just knew you were going to identify the correct one I mentioned in my post k: anyway...........

Sentimental twaddle........give it to me ................. :hammer:  :lol: :lol:

Seriously, a very nice gesture by one of the genuine watch enthusiasts........if you do see another let me know 

All the best

Derek


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I'm planning on getting a new digital camera in the new year (probably a Panasonic Lumix) ....
> 
> Then I'll have a bit more incentive (and better equipment) to take a few decent quality photos.
> 
> My old Fuji is very reluctant to pull (sharp) focus with flash off, in macro mode.





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> However, I do have one or two very special favourite 'daily beaters' that I wear regularly. This is one of them.
> 
> It's a 7A38-7270, but fitted on a non-standard Seiko p/n Z337S bracelet, which I think suits it particularly well.


Crummy camera or not, that is a cr*ppy photo of a really nice looking 7A38 'beater'. :blush:

Let me try that again:










That's better :yes: - scratches and all !! :rofl:


----------



## ap71 (Sep 8, 2009)

wow absolute beauty of a collection.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Superb collection! I have several 7A38s and 7A28s. Currently wearing my 7A28-7020.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

seiko6139 said:


> Superb collection! I have several 7A38s and 7A28s ....


Thanks Ian.  I think I may have answered your question on 7Axx crystals - on 'the other side'. :thumbsup:


----------

